

Algorithm Tutorials - edw519
http://www.topcoder.com/tc?d1=tutorials&d2=alg_index&module=Static

======
eordano
I used to train hard for the topcoder competition. It's a nice community; and
those tutorials are very useful.

The ones that I found more interesting were the ones on line sweep and
geometric algorithms.

On Fenwick's Trees; this tutorial
[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=Static&d1=tutorials...](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=Static&d1=tutorials&d2=binaryIndexedTrees)
is really good. Although, the original paper is well-explained: (link to the
author's website) <http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~peter-f/> ("A new data
structure for cumulative frequency tables")

And on bit manipulation; I highly recommend you read this... you'll be
thinking in zeroes and ones for a while...
[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=Static&d1=tutorials...](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=Static&d1=tutorials&d2=bitManipulation)

~~~
atamyrat
IOI participant? Hello and welcome to HN!

~~~
eordano
Thank you :D

I've read HN for two years now... made an account just a few days ago... I
don't write a very good english (I understand it really well though) so I've
never felt like commenting...

I've been a IOI participant twice -> and twice a looser.

